# mechanical turnout signals



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

I have done a lot of searching and cannot find what I want...

With the turnouts, there is a little bar that slides back and forth moving the points from one position to another. The turnout machine moves this bar back and forth....

It seems to me that it should be easy to make a device that indicates which way the turnout is positioned using that sliding bar. 

So if the turnout is to the left the flag (or other indicator) would be to the left.... I am just looking for an easy way to quickly see if a turnout is left or right. 

Searches get into lighting and block detection.. I don't want that right now.. I just want a flag or something to point left or right that I can see from 10 feet away. 

I am thinking of building something, hooking a rod to the slide bar of the turnout, make a basswood frame to attach to that bar and then a flag on top of it that moves as the bar moves.

But SOMEONE has to make this already.. don't they?


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Did a google and came up with this. 

http://www.westportterminal.de/switchstands.html


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

well, a couple of choices .. ..

Caboose have a manual ground throw that has a tall rotating flag stand on it . it may possibly be adapted to be driven?
the link is
http://www.cabooseind.com/_p/prd1/3534761221/product/103r-rigid-hi-level-for-ho-and-s-.190-travel

Also, Rix has a short stand with flag that is deigned to be driven, link is
http://rixproducts.com/rix_switch_stand.htm


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

This turns out to be not so easy. You can look at MoleII switchmachines (Proto87) that include the rotating signal flag, but trying to get a close to 90 degree rotation from the sliding tie bar is a little difficult. I've just installed a MoleII and its an effective solution to getting an operational turnout signal flag. Its easier to put an LED indicator near the turnout or on a panel than doing a mechanical flag. The flags however do look nice but I think I'll use a servo to operate the flag on any existing turn outs I have that are controlled by my switchmaster machines. Switchmaster machines are so much easier to install than Tortise or the MoleII that I think using a separate servo for the mechanical flag will just be a lot easier. If your use the complexity of mounting Tortise then the MoleII is an excellent substitute to get a working flag.


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

Those switch master motors look nice. I am currently using all of the Snap Switches (both the Peco ones and the Atlas ones)... and am happy with them for now. My touch toggles are made for the double coil snap switch machines and changing over to a servo style (tortois, switchmaster, etc) would necessetate me changing out my controller... which I just got.

That RIX product looks exactly like what I want. I will give them a try once I get further along in my project. 

Thanks guys.


----------

